# Need help putting CF card in Canon Rebel XT



## rprimeau95 (Jan 5, 2007)

Anyone with a Canon Rebel XT can you pop open your CF card compartment and tell me the correct way this goes in so I don't destroy my new camera that came today.... I just got my camera and am excited to try it out it came with a brand new sealed 1GB Toshiba CompactFlash card, I read the instructions on how to insert it the instructions say face the label side towrd you and insert the end with the small holes into the camera. Now they show the camera facing the direction you would hold it to take a picture, I am just not sure which label there is the label showing the the name Toshiba 1GB CompactFlash with a arrow in the upper right corner, but on the other side there is a white label where you can write on. Am I correct in understanding they want me to slide the side with the label facing me that has the arrow on it?? I am so scared to push it in LOL it feels snug and that made me question it was the wrong way KWIM. I hope I am clear on asking my other cameras I don't usually take my cards in and out I connect to my computer with the cable. thanks 

here is the instructions






I tried this way 





pushed it very slightly half way





it felt tight not easy

so I then tried this way






again pushed it half way felt the same as the other side :er:





otherwise I will have to wait till 6pm  till my husband gets home cause I don't want to mess anything up. 


Rabecca

_
_​


----------



## CMan (Jan 5, 2007)

The first way you had it was right. This way is correct.












Push it in all the way.


----------



## rprimeau95 (Jan 5, 2007)

thank you thank you so much I shall do so now


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 5, 2007)

one way should go easier than the other. if not you might have jammed it a bit by not inserting it in really straight.

don't use brute force and you should be fine.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Jan 5, 2007)

Heads up: Xtra careful with this operation. In some review I read about the Xt, it says a common problem is damaging the connectors of the mem card inside the camera. It also said ist's an expensive repair Canon is not willing to accept as warranty.

Congrats on the camera... I'm thinking about getting one...


----------



## rprimeau95 (Jan 5, 2007)

happy to report it was the first way, I looked at my minolta and is the second way see this why I asked glad that's over. I tool some pics but don't have a                                  USB A to Mini B 5pin cable my minolta and fuji are different bummer so can't upload them just yet 

My husband was going to stop and pick me one up on the way home from work and they wanted 28.00 at Circut City, Best Buy & CompUSA and Staples wanted 20.00 I was like WHAT I see them no ebay for 1.98, 3.33, 4.99 and up with 3.95-5.00 shipping. So have to wait to get one for now. I don't have a compact card reader never used one always used USB cables. What is the advantage of a card reader cause to me it would seem like wear and tear on your CF cards???


----------



## midget patrol (Jan 5, 2007)

rprimeau95 said:


> What is the advantage of a card reader cause to me it would seem like wear and tear on your CF cards???


Speed. Transfer speeds from a good card reader are going to be huge amounts faster than those from connecting a USB cable to the camera.


----------

